
Microsoft have removed Equation Editor 3.0 from Office - mnl
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4057882/error-when-editing-an-equation-in-office
======
mnl
Forget about that manual binary patch, now you have to install MathType in
order to edit your Equation Objects. Apparently WIRIS bought Design Science in
September and they say you will still be able to use a free lite version after
a 30 day trial period has expired.

I guess that someone at Microsoft thinks that being able to edit your old
equations using an Office feature that made it a very popular product in
education/academia back in the day is not that important really.

